# unofficial 5000BE overclocking thread



## cdawall (Jun 27, 2008)

i am surprised we don't have one already considering how many people on this forum have one. so here you go 1st few posts will be for max oc's, max sp1m stable and fastest sp1m scores


----------



## cdawall (Jun 27, 2008)

Max Overclock

cdawall *cpu@*3.488ghz 1.62v *ram* 2x1GB Patriot DDR800@872 4-4-4-18 2.2v
pos_pc *cpu@*3.402ghz 1.55v *ram* 2x1GB OCZ DDR1066@830 5-5-5-15 2.2v
WarEagleAU *cpu*@3.244ghz ?v *ram* 2x2GB Wintec DDR800@927 ? ?v




Max super pi 1m stable


cdawall *cpu*@3.371ghz 1.61v *ram* 2x2GB Patriot DDR667@842 5-5-5-15 2.0v *sp1m*@27.735sec



Super pi 1m scores


cdawall *cpu*@3.341ghz 1.61v *ram* 2x1GB Patriot DDR800@954 4-4-4-12 2.3v *sp1m*@26.677sec


----------



## cdawall (Jun 27, 2008)

here is my current max stable with sp1m

3.371ghz 1.61v on coolermaster gemini II with 2x120mm fans


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 27, 2008)

Might want to update your post about your fastest SuperPi 1M as you have it at 17.735 and the screenie shows 27.735.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 27, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Might want to update your post about your fastest SuperPi 1M as you have it at 17.735 and the screenie shows 27.735.



rofl fixed

oh and how is this for my current max oc?
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=381355


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 27, 2008)

my current overclock, due to voltage restrictions (bloody motherboard) is in my signature. Does everything i need it to do + more, love the processor and im not buying a new one any time soon.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 27, 2008)

by the way, my utter max STABLE is 3.15 Ghz.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 27, 2008)

cdawall said:


> rofl fixed
> 
> oh and how is this for my current max oc?
> http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=381355



Not fast enough, get water cooling (or better) and get that chip insanely OCed.   Better than I ever had mine, nice job man.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 27, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Not fast enough, get water cooling (or better) and get that chip insanely OCed.   Better than I ever had mine, nice job man.



thats one of the highest ive ever heard of - i have seen a thread where someone has gone a shade over 3.5, but thats about it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 27, 2008)

my max overclock is 3.2ghz. I will post some SS when i move my comp to a room with a AC


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 27, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> my max overclock is 3.2ghz. I will post some SS when i move my comp to a room with a AC



You may be able to get that higher, I am going to guess that your current motherboard is causing your limit.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 27, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Not fast enough, get water cooling (or better) and get that chip insanely OCed.   Better than I ever had mine, nice job man.



water will be picked up tomorrow but don't expect miracles its only a swiftech H2O-120 and for a week or so it will only have that tiny 120mm rad with it, but i have a dangerden heatercore on its way soon so 2x120mm and a 120mm should do well



kyle2020 said:


> thats one of the highest ive ever heard of - i have seen a thread where someone has gone a shade over 3.5, but thats about it.



thanks i might be able to push over 3.5ghz i'm sure as hell going to try


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 27, 2008)

Can't wait to see the results of how the water cooling goes.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 27, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Can't wait to see the results of how the water cooling goes.



just had 3.52ghz but i crashed before i could validate it give me a sec im going for another shot at it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 27, 2008)

here is my highest @1.556v http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=381374
for some reason i can't get Super PI to even run @ stock speeds


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 27, 2008)

my board can't do past 1.55v so would doing a pin mod help me out?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 27, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> my board can't do past 1.55v so would doing a pin mod help me out?



no you don't get much more until you hit 1.8v or so

i just swapped my ram going to have a go at a better superpi


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 27, 2008)

I think i may try a pin mod later when i get ready to buy a new CPU lol I will give it 1.8v then


----------



## cdawall (Jun 27, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I think i may try a pin mod later when i get ready to buy a new CPU lol I will give it 1.8v then



just swapped to my patriot 2x1GB kit time for some more fun


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 27, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> my board can't do past 1.55v so would doing a pin mod help me out?



Solaris linked me to a 5000+BE pin mod a month or so ago, seeing as my mobo only allows 1.35V :shadedshu  Ask him for the link?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 27, 2008)

damn i wish i had some ram that got better then what mine does


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 27, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> Solaris linked me to a 5000+BE pin mod a month or so ago, seeing as my mobo only allows 1.35V :shadedshu  Ask him for the link?



I already found a pin mod http://www.ocinside.de/go_e.html?ht...workshop/am2pinmod/amd_socket_am2_pinmod.html

think i will try it on one of these first http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103197


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 28, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> damn i wish i had some ram that got better then what mine does



go through my 5000+ BE thread to find the link


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 28, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> go through my 5000+ BE thread to find the link



what am i looking for?


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 28, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what am i looking for?



solaris' pin mod link - a guy has pictures etc. ill have a look myself.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jun 28, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> You may be able to get that higher, I am going to guess that your current motherboard is causing your limit.



Yeah I am pretty sure its the motherboard too. I thats the one I had and it was trash for overclocking. Hopefully my new MSI board will do better. Ill post results when I get all my upgrades up and running.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 28, 2008)

http://tripleccreation.blogspot.com/2008/04/5000-be-pin-mod-project.html

and i really need a new mobo too - 1.35V restriction sucks major donkey arse.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 28, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> http://tripleccreation.blogspot.com/2008/04/5000-be-pin-mod-project.html
> 
> and i really need a new mobo too - 1.35V restriction sucks major donkey arse.



would doing the 1.35v on my CPU and up the voltage in the BIOS to 1.55v get me to 3.4ghz so i can save the CPU-z? I have had it up to 3.4ghz but hang in about 2secs


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 28, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> would doing the 1.35v on my CPU and up the voltage in the BIOS to 1.55v get me to 3.4ghz so i can save the CPU-z? I have had it up to 3.4ghz but hang in about 2secs



please re phrase that haha.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 28, 2008)

ok... If i was to do the pin mod so my CPU would boot at 1.35v (stock 1.32v) then i set my voltage in the BIOS to 1.55v wouldn't it be higher then 1.55v


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 28, 2008)

http://tripleccreation.blogspot.com/2008/04/5000-be-pin-mod-project.html  I think that is it.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 28, 2008)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=381395

still trying for 3.5ghz


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 28, 2008)

I just noticed I had posted the link for the pin mod after someone else, whoops, so close cdawall, hopefully with the H220 you will be able to get even higher than 3.5 and get some nice benches.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 28, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ok... If i was to do the pin mod so my CPU would boot at 1.35v (stock 1.32v) then i set my voltage in the BIOS to 1.55v wouldn't it be higher then 1.55v



i think your correct - i *think* they add up in some way. You'll have to check.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 28, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> i think your correct - i *think* they add up in some way. You'll have to check.



OK. I will check by doing it. maybe not tonight but i will do it sometime soon


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 28, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> OK. I will check by doing it. maybe not tonight but i will do it sometime soon



i tried, and failed. i have heavy hands and its just too small for me to do.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 28, 2008)

well i have small shaky hands maybe if i can stay steady i can do it


----------



## cdawall (Jun 28, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> I just noticed I had posted the link for the pin mod after someone else, whoops, so close cdawall, hopefully with the H220 you will be able to get even higher than 3.5 and get some nice benches.



3.4ghz seems stable enough to run any bench i'm trying to think which to do though


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 28, 2008)

super PI, E-Penis 06?


----------



## MainframeTM (Jun 28, 2008)

a question to pose to everyone..whats the max v-core i could throw @ this cpu? I ask b/c I have it @ 1.5v & my clock speed is up to 3.2 stable but a few posts back I noticed someone mentioned 1.8v...isn't this a tad overboard for the cpu..oh and dangerous? maybe i'm seeing that wrong


----------



## cdawall (Jun 28, 2008)

MainframeTM said:


> a question to pose to everyone..whats the max v-core i could throw @ this cpu? I ask b/c I have it @ 1.5v & my clock speed is up to 3.2 stable but a few posts back I noticed someone mentioned 1.8v...isn't this a tad overboard for the cpu..oh and dangerous? maybe i'm seeing that wrong



no you read that correctly and it is a tad bit overboard and dangerous i have done up to 1.69v on mine with no ill effects


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 28, 2008)

it might be fine at voltages up to 1.8, but remember it will suck the life out of the proc tremendously.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 28, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> it might be fine at voltages up to 1.8, but remember it will suck the life out of the proc tremendously.



psssht sissy the more volts the better 

yea going to try an AQ3 run @ 3.4+


----------



## Silverel (Jun 28, 2008)

1.43v was all I needed to hit 210*16, 3.36ghz

Haven't done it in a long time though, got used to running 200*16. Oddly enough, at 1.44v


----------



## cdawall (Jun 28, 2008)

Silverel said:


> 1.43v was all I needed to hit 210*16, 3.36ghz
> 
> Haven't done it in a long time though, got used to running 200*16. Oddly enough, at 1.44v



about what mine needs i just pumped the volts trying to get much higher clocks


----------



## cdawall (Jun 29, 2008)

still working pushing the ram this time


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice man, have you gotten the W/C set up yet?  And nice background btw.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 29, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Nice man, have you gotten the W/C set up yet?  And nice background btw.



nah i found out were i needed to go and deemed a 4hr drive a load of BS  thinking about ordering parts separate now

list of parts:

dangerden heater core (AKA 1977 bonneville w/o AC heater core) http://www.dangerden.com/store/product.php?productid=48&cat=14&page=1

swiftech Storm cpu block

swiftech MCP350 pump+petras high flow top+wire mod to MCP355


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 29, 2008)

Check my specs to see my oc and what not. I havent tried superpi, because after seeing CoreDuo and QuadScores, I pretty much gave up.


----------



## Squirrely (Jun 29, 2008)

Does low voltage oc'ing count for this thread?  

As getting my BE past 3ghz (My max stable OC was 2.9ghz (290*10, 1.45v), and I didn't really want to go past that) has been hard (must of gotten a bad one out of the bunch), I just thought to see how low I can go voltage wise, at 2.8ghz (200*14). So, I started at the stock 1.35v, and just kept going down .5v, and testing the voltages until it wouldn't boot into Windows. It BSOD'ed while booting at 1.15v (BIOS setting). So I bumped it up .025v, and it's now perfectly Orthos stable. 

Here is my chart of each voltage setting with the temps, and the power draw from the plug (I have a device which lets me monitor power consumption of the entire system). My tube of MX-2 just came in as well a bit ago, so I tested first with my AS5 which was already on there, and then I cleaned both the CPU and HS with ArctiClean, and applied MX-2. Seems it did the trick! (MX-2 from now on ):






I also used SuperPI, to just quickly stress test each voltage amount. Here is my best one, the lowest voltage in fact. Each time I would lower the voltage by .5v, it would speed up the test by .3-.4 seconds. 






And here's a CPU-Z shot: (CPU-Z reads my voltages .1v than what I set it as in the BIOS. Does anyone know if my motherboard is doing this, or CPU-Z is reading it incorrectly?)






Well, not too fast of a SuperPI score, but it was still fun tweaking the volts lower and lower. Not too hard to do, but still fun.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 29, 2008)

no pin mod for me i couldn't get the damn wire to stay on.  anyone want to buy my 5000+BE i am thinking of going intel


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 29, 2008)

::gasp:: how dare you go to the evil blue camp!

I dont need it but Im sure someone on here could use it. I would think the wire would graps around one of the pins little cuff type deals 

Im also thinking, your mobo could be a factor. Try one of the 770x/790x/790fx boards out


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 29, 2008)

after seeing what the EVIL side can do i think i am going to cross over to the dark side I have 2 people wanting my board right now so if i can get someone to buy my CPU I am making the switch. sorry


----------



## DonInKansas (Jun 29, 2008)

I might be able to give it a good home pos---YGPM....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 29, 2008)

Sent you a reply  hope someone can give it a good home


----------



## cdawall (Jul 1, 2008)

my new chip is here!!!!


----------



## Squirrely (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice, done anything with it yet?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 7, 2008)

Squirrely said:


> Nice, done anything with it yet?



its sitting on my desk waiting for H2O parts to show up


----------



## Squirrely (Jul 7, 2008)

cdawall said:


> its sitting on my desk waiting for H2O parts to show up



Sweet. Maybe you will get lucky, and this one can oc better than your other one.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 8, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> here is my highest @1.556v http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=381374
> for some reason i can't get Super PI to even run @ stock speeds



cdawall mine isn't on the list. Ram voltage was 2.2v


----------



## cdawall (Jul 8, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> cdawall mine isn't on the list. Ram voltage was 2.2v



it is under max oc


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 8, 2008)

i didn't see it there


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 8, 2008)

its fake but too bad it isn't true


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 8, 2008)

cdawall beat this


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 14, 2008)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=389134 here is my newest. ram @2.1v CPU 1.55v


----------



## suraswami (Jul 16, 2008)

cdawall said:


> my new chip is here!!!!



Snatched that cpu from cdawall.  Works great.  As usual with most of the Brisbanes the thermal diode is broken.  CPU core temp shows 11 and 8 in a 30C room 

Its residing happily in a Antec Minuet case with its default 350W Ultra Quiet PSU.

Right now the CPU is @ 3Ghz (230 * 13) @ 1.35V.  Cooler is Stock Heatpipe Opty cooler from AMD.  Board is Abit AN-M2.

According to Abit monotoring the cpu is idling at 42C and full load Orthos its at 65C.  I am using MX-2 (which I started to hate - useless.  Arctic Ceramique will perform way better, wiped cleaned and re-applied for the 4th time MX-2, I am going to use Ceramique).

Max clock I tried stable is 3.2G (200 * 16) @ 1.4V.  But heat is the problem.  So backed it down.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 16, 2008)

BTW will Arctic Ceramique dry out?  Will it last like the claimed MX-2 for 8 years?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 16, 2008)

i almost built my 780G with the phenom in it but i went with the phenom at the last second lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2008)

cdawall update the list please. and BTW my name isn't PT it is p_o_s_pc


----------



## cdawall (Jul 16, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> cdawall update the list please. and BTW my name isn't PT it is p_o_s_pc



your updated god i was tired when i made this lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks


----------



## cdawall (Jul 16, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks



no probs


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2008)

if i had a board that could give this chip more voltage i think my BE could get about what yours did cdawall


----------



## cdawall (Jul 16, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> if i had a board that could give this chip more voltage i think my BE could get about what yours did cdawall



this thing will do 1.75v on your 5000BE and 2.75v thru the ram


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2008)

cdawall said:


> this thing will do 1.75v on your 5000BE and 2.75v thru the ram



The biostar?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 16, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> The biostar?



yes but i was worng it will do 1.65v thru the cpu but the ram part is correcy


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2008)

do you think 28c is right? My cpu has been folding (SMP) for about 8hrs and everest says it is running 28c... the HSF is cool. CPU is running 12x250(3ghz)@1.32v and fan is on 100% so would you say it is right? I know in the BIOS it says 19c after i restart it.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 16, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> do you think 28c is right? My cpu has been folding (SMP) for about 8hrs and everest says it is running 28c... the HSF is cool. CPU is running 12x250(3ghz)@1.32v and fan is on 100% so would you say it is right? I know in the BIOS it says 19c after i restart it.



Hey thats a cool temp you got there.

I am still stuggling with my BE.  Ofcourse I am in a cramped case.  This morning it was idling at 30C and load at 59C with a room temp of 29C.  Is it good?

Hey cda, what temps do you get?  I might have to lap the cooler base or get a better one.:shadedshu

BTW cda, how is that Biostar?  Any luck in OC?  My Abit can go upto 2.0V on the CPU


----------



## Trigger911 (Jul 16, 2008)

I got mine to 3.7ghz on my asus m2n 1.49v with a 7 year old koolance system ill bring screeenies when i get home from school


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2008)

suraswami said:


> Hey thats a cool temp you got there.
> 
> I am still stuggling with my BE.  Ofcourse I am in a cramped case.  This morning it was idling at 30C and load at 59C with a room temp of 29C.  Is it good?
> 
> ...




What can your Abit go to on the ram? Is it AM2? please give link(newegg would be nice)


----------



## suraswami (Jul 16, 2008)

Same board but without the HDMI.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813127036

Don't remember on the ram volts.  Have to check in the evening.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 16, 2008)

suraswami said:


> Hey thats a cool temp you got there.
> 
> I am still stuggling with my BE.  Ofcourse I am in a cramped case.  This morning it was idling at 30C and load at 59C with a room temp of 29C.  Is it good?
> 
> ...



42C idle 50C load with a gemini II and 1.6v


----------



## suraswami (Jul 16, 2008)

cdawall said:


> 42C idle 50C load with a gemini II and 1.6v



So do you think mine is a good temp?  I am thinking of re-applying the paste, but this time its going to be Ceramique.

Can Ceramique be left for years like MX-2?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 16, 2008)

suraswami said:


> So do you think mine is a good temp?  I am thinking of re-applying the paste, but this time its going to be Ceramique.
> 
> Can Ceramique be left for years like MX-2?



little warm on load but not bad

and i love my biostar onboard VGA is @800 so far

only issue i hae is no onboard over 255mhz bus speed


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2008)

hows the bus and ram speed also is that a good score?BTW i know my HTT speed is high


----------



## cdawall (Jul 16, 2008)

this is for you pos


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2008)

ok cdawall that doesn't help/answer anything... but it does show how that biostar board is doing. So is my ram speed good for the timings and how is the bus speed?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 16, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ok cdawall that doesn't help/answer anything... but it does show how that biostar board is doing. So is my ram speed good for the timings and how is the bus speed?




yes both are good


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2008)

cdawall said:


> yes both are good



ok thanks cdawall. keep me updated on how that board is doing i may get one of them.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 16, 2008)

cdawall said:


> this is for you pos



This speed with your biostar or MSI?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 16, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ok thanks cdawall. keep me updated on how that board is doing i may get one of them.








900mhz on the GPU



suraswami said:


> This speed with your biostar or MSI?



Biostar


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2008)

I got another higher science mark score and my ram is getting even faster. I found out my ram doesn't like volts over 2.3v when i set it at 2.4v i get BSOD followed by not posting


----------



## cdawall (Jul 16, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I got another higher science mark score and my ram is getting even faster. I found out my ram doesn't like volts over 2.3v when i set it at 2.4v i get BSOD followed by not posting



my K9A2 did the same thing 2.4v was not very happy on my pats but when i ran them adn my XMS2 i could its odd


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2008)

cdawall said:


> my K9A2 did the same thing 2.4v was not very happy on my pats but when i ran them adn my XMS2 i could its odd



must just be the ICs in the ram


----------



## suraswami (Jul 16, 2008)

cdawall;

Biostar[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Biostar rocks.
> 
> Whats the temps on the Phenom now?
> 
> This Abit is tricky to OC.  Might as well dump it and buy that Biostar.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2008)

suraswami said:


> Biostar rocks.
> 
> Whats the temps on the Phenom now?
> 
> This Abit is tricky to OC.  Might as well dump it and buy that Biostar.



you could always just give me the Abit board


----------



## suraswami (Jul 16, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you could always just give me the Abit board



Want it?  Take it?  How much do you want it for?  Its brand new, only a month old.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 16, 2008)

suraswami said:


> Biostar rocks.
> 
> Whats the temps on the Phenom now?
> 
> This Abit is tricky to OC.  Might as well dump it and buy that Biostar.




been gaming for about an hour now and its sitting @37C (on air) onboard is @ 42C @800mhz


----------



## suraswami (Jul 16, 2008)

cdawall said:


> been gaming for about an hour now and its sitting @37C (on air) onboard is @ 42C @800mhz



Holy Cow!  Is the temps reported by Biostar software or its core temps?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2008)

suraswami said:


> Want it?  Take it?  How much do you want it for?  Its brand new, only a month old.



how much you want for the board? also could you tell me what the highest ram voltage can be set


----------



## cdawall (Jul 16, 2008)

suraswami said:


> Holy Cow!  Is the temps reported by Biostar software or its core temps?



Biostar monitor but it reads the same as coretemp


----------



## suraswami (Jul 16, 2008)

BTW the promo code isn't valid anymore for that Biostar board.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2008)

damn that is a good temp cdawall can't wait till you get water on that CPU


----------



## suraswami (Jul 16, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how much you want for the board? also could you tell me what the highest ram voltage can be set



I thought I will sell you and buy that Biostar.  The promo code isn't valid anymore, so I don't think I will sell.

But I have another Abit AN52 board.  $40 shipped?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2008)

suraswami said:


> I thought I will sell you and buy that Biostar.  The promo code isn't valid anymore, so I don't think I will sell.
> 
> But I have another Abit AN52 board.  $40 shipped?



what kind of voltage does it do on the CPU and ram? Also if you could can i get a few pics of the BIOS


----------



## suraswami (Jul 16, 2008)

Board	abit AN52
Multiplier adjustment	Yes
HTT adjustable	within 200 to 400 MHz (1)
Vcore adjustment	within 1.35 to 2.0 V (0.025 V)
Vmem adjustment	within 1.8V to 2.6V (0.05 - 0.1V)
Vdd adjustment	within 1.2V to 1.6V (0.05-0.1V)
Vsb adjustment	-
Vht adjustable	within 1.2 to 1.4 V (0.05 V)
PCI-E adjustment	within 100 MHz to 150 MHz (1)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Let me see if i can come up with the money for it.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 16, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what kind of voltage does it do on the CPU and ram? Also if you could can i get a few pics of the BIOS



The board is still in the box.

Read comparison reviews here

http://www.digital-daily.com/motherboard/msi_abit_am2

I bought 2 Abit boards, 1 mATX and 1 ATX.  Not sure which way to go, slim sleek case with mATX or usual boaring ATX case.  Then decided to go with mATX.

So the ATX board is still in the box.  Will be returning soon.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks... I think i will hold off on the board mine is doing what i want (mostly) and i think i will wait to see what AMD has coming out before i get a new board (45nm quads etc)


----------



## cdawall (Jul 16, 2008)

if you get a AM2+it will support them get a biostar like mine


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2008)

cdawall said:


> if you get a AM2+it will support them get a biostar like mine



I think i will look into that board.. is it micro atx or atx


----------



## cdawall (Jul 16, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I think i will look into that board.. is it micro atx or atx



mines matx but jetway has one (that i think i might order when its back in stock) thats ATX and does real xfire


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2008)

is this a good board http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130172


----------



## cdawall (Jul 17, 2008)

itdoesn't support 125w no matter what the thing says but yea other than that yes


----------



## suraswami (Jul 17, 2008)

This Jetway?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813153097

Jetway is good, I wouldn't say excellent.  Ofcourse I bought a cheap board.  It has little quirks, but works, stable for almost 6 months now.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 17, 2008)

suraswami said:


> This Jetway?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813153097
> 
> Jetway is good, I wouldn't say excellent.  Ofcourse I bought a cheap board.  It has little quirks, but works, stable for almost 6 months now.



no this one its 780G with dual PCI-e


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813153113


----------



## suraswami (Jul 17, 2008)

cdawall said:


> no this one its 780G with dual PCI-e
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813153113



ha ha.  Nice find.  Actually Jetway's tech support is not that bad (if you can understand their english).  My board has 2 years warranty, I think this board might have 3 yrs warranty.  Jetway's tw website is far better than their US site.

I will then wait for this board if I need another.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 17, 2008)

suraswami said:


> ha ha.  Nice find.  Actually Jetway's tech support is not that bad (if you can understand their english).  My board has 2 years warranty, I think this board might have 3 yrs warranty.  Jetway's tw website is far better than their US site.
> 
> I will then wait for this board if I need another.



i think i will get when it comes back in stock and sell my K9A2


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 17, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i think i will get when it comes back in stock and sell my K9A2



the K9A2 790fx or the K9A2 580x


----------



## cdawall (Jul 17, 2008)

hey pos i got a present for you here is te review on the Biostar 780G board i got 

http://www.digital-daily.com/motherboard/ecs-biostar-780g/


----------



## suraswami (Jul 17, 2008)

Good that I didn't buy the ECS 780G chipset.  My 8200 clocks upto 250FSB/HTT easily with the Quad.  I am sure with a Dual or single it will clock more.


----------

